# Googles?! WHat to buy?!



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

andymuffins said:


> I've been lurking on here for a while just searching and finding everything I need but now I've been unable to find enough info.
> I've been riding for a while with not very good equipment except for my boots, bindings and board. This year I've been upgrading everything. I just ordered a ninja suit, I've got some awesome gloves already but the one thing I would like to upgrade is my goggles.
> 
> I've searched and searched what to get but have been unable to decide on anything specific. Don't know if I should go Dragon, Oakley, Smith, etc. I don't know what color or tint the goggles need to be. The goggles I have are Smith Amber lenses and I have used them for about 3 years.
> ...


Here is a decent thread that will help you get started. I know it doesn't answer all your questions, but it will give you some manufacturers and models to look at as well as some potential technical advice.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/20947-big-ass-goggle-fight.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks Sick, there is some good info in there though I'm still a lot unsure of what to get. I leave for Vail on the 19th so I have to decide fairly quickly.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

When it comes to goggles, it really just boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

tomtom88 said:


> When it comes to goggles, it really just boils down to personal preference.


And what the weather will be like that day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

If you HAD to boil it down to 1 or tops 2 lens colors/tints though, what would they be?

Sorry, when it comes to lenses I just don't know that much. I'm trying to educate myself but there so many opinions out there it's hard too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

What's your choices?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Like I said before, I've been using amber's for the past few years. Just some cheap smiths that I use for all conditions, I heard several people say that are a good general use all condition color, is that right? I see a lot people recommend the Dragon DX's and I'm leaning toward them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

I have Oakley A frames, they are very expensive and not really necessary, but I do love them. The only regret that I have is that I have a Blue Iridium lens, which is only good during the day. I can't see shit at night. The replacement lens costs $70. I'm not sure if I'm gonna buy a night lens or just a cheaper pair of goggles with a night lens on them.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

First off, you are going to want a pair of goggles that has interchangable lenses.

One lens for low light, such as a yellow, gold or amber lens, and a lens for high light.

Lenses for high light are usually darker tints, and another nice feature to have for high light is a polarized lens that blocks glare.

For snowboarding, vision is crucial so I always try to find goggles with a frame that doesn't obstruct my fov.

Spherical lenses are a plus as well because they don't distort the landscape as some non spherical lenses might.

As far as brands go, they all offer goggles that provide the features I just listed. Brand really is where personal preference comes into play the most.

You may like the style offered by one company over another.

And since you where a helmet, you will need to find a pair of goggles that have strap adaptors for use with a helmet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a pair of cheap smiths with amber lens, Dragon DXS with jet blue/ionized lens and just got the Anon Hawkeye with siver mirror lens. I like the Hawkeye the best....FOV is great and work real good on sunny days.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I get really good deals on Dragon and Oakley on Ebay


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I just got a pair of the Anon Hawkeye for Christmas. They are effing sweet. I need to get a replacement lens though for low light.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Got Dragons for $35 on ebay


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

tomtom88 said:


> I just got a pair of the Anon Hawkeye for Christmas. They are effing sweet. I need to get a replacement lens though for low light.



Men's Hawkeye Goggle Lens | Anon Optics


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't really recommend going the Dragon DX route. If you're going to do Dragon, go with the Rogue or Mace. I had a pair of Dragon DX's and they were actually good for a non-spherical lens. The problem came from the overall longevity and design. It blocked my lower peripheral vision more than my current Oakley A-Frames. Also, the anti-fog coating on those did not last very long. Besides, spherical lenses are just superior to flat lenses. Not only is your view undistorted, but it is much clearer.

If you have a high budget, consider these...

Smith I/O or I/OS for smaller face
Electric EG 5
Oakley Splice

You can find good deals on last year's Oakley A-frames, just be warned that replacement lenses cost an arm and a leg from Oakley.

As for lens color, I personally like the Oakley Pink Iridium as an all around lens. Just go to the company you are purchasing from and look at their lens light transmission chart. More light transmission equals darker conditions. Less light transmission equals brighter conditions. Pick something in the middle.

If you go Smith, I find that their Ignitor lens is great for all-around.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

DTA said:


> Men's Hawkeye Goggle Lens | Anon Optics


 
Lol, I was actually just checking that site out earlier today, I'm probably going to pick up the Red Ice lens.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey Leo, I'm seeing that the EG.5's are for "smaller faces", is this right?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry, I meant to recommend the EG 2.

You are correct though. Frame size for EG 5 is small and EG 1 is medium. The EG 2 has very large coverage and fits medium-large faces.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

What do you think about these Leo?

At $50 shipped I won't be out that much money either.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

andymuffins said:


> Thanks Sick, there is some good info in there though I'm still a lot unsure of what to get. I leave for Vail on the 19th so I have to decide fairly quickly.


Hurry! I just got my new ones yesterday, which I had to get before leaving for CO next week. I went with the Dragon Rogue. You should also look into the Von Zipper Feenom. They look sick, are very comfortable, huge field of vision, and some come with an extra lens too. I second other people's suggestions like Dragon Mace, Smith I/O, Smith Prodigy, Oakley Crowbar, Oakley A-Frame.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Out of curiousity, I see "ionized" goggles, what does the ionize do?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I assume you mean polarized?

Just like polarized sunglasses they reduce sun glare...

I got a new pair of Von Zipper Feenoms this season for like 90 bucks shipped i believe it was..

Good deal considering it comes with two lenses...

The bonus lens is a blue middle of the road lense for overcast/slightly sunny days...ordered it in the Bronze which is their sunny lens, so i got one something for pretty much every condition...


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

No, it says ionized.... BRAND NEW DRAGON ROGUE GOGGLES DENIM IONIZED LENS - eBay (item 330388419315 end time Jan-18-10 09:00:27 PST)


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

i'm a big fan of the Oakley Crowbar series because of customization... And the fact that they are really comfortable to wear and have a pretty wide field of view.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

andymuffins said:


> I've been lurking on here for a while just searching and finding everything I need but now I've been unable to find enough info.
> I've been riding for a while with not very good equipment except for my boots, bindings and board. This year I've been upgrading everything. I just ordered a ninja suit, I've got some awesome gloves already but the one thing I would like to upgrade is my goggles.
> 
> I've searched and searched what to get but have been unable to decide on anything specific. Don't know if I should go Dragon, Oakley, Smith, etc. I don't know what color or tint the goggles need to be. The goggles I have are Smith Amber lenses and I have used them for about 3 years.
> ...


In fact, there are many Sports Snowboard Goggles in the market. It depends on your demand and interest. In my opinion, the Goggles which have anti-fog coating is the best choice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

im most likely getting these shortly...
Bolle X9 OTG Modulator Ski Goggles : Campmor.com

be sure to read the description

Edit: yes i know they are ski goggles


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

andymuffins said:


> Out of curiousity, I see "ionized" goggles, what does the ionize do?


They're just using it to say the outer lens is mirrored.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

andymuffins said:


> No, it says ionized.... BRAND NEW DRAGON ROGUE GOGGLES DENIM IONIZED LENS - eBay (item 330388419315 end time Jan-18-10 09:00:27 PST)


Ionized is Dragon's terminology to describe the Mirror coating that various lenses have. Ionized/Mirrored lenses are best for bright days. Look through a pair of Ionized lenses on a bright day and you'll be in heaven.

By the way, those Rogues are nice. The Amber lens would be a good all-around lens. I still favor their pink or pink ionized though just because the tint makes things look better to me.


----------



## iLuGNU (Jan 9, 2010)

Leo, I've been looking at the EG2s for quite some time now, I can't find them anywhere, and if I do..they don't have the color lenses I want-Red Chrome. Any idea where I look? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

iLuGNU said:


> Leo, I've been looking at the EG2s for quite some time now, I can't find them anywhere, and if I do..they don't have the color lenses I want-Red Chrome. Any idea where I look? Thanks.


I saw a red chrome EG2 on Ebay yesterday...not sure if it's still there though.

I bought the Denim Dragon Rogues with the Amber Mirror. They look sweet I think and will be a good all around lense.


----------



## iLuGNU (Jan 9, 2010)

no..it's not on there anymore.. =/


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

iLuGNU said:


> Leo, I've been looking at the EG2s for quite some time now, I can't find them anywhere, and if I do..they don't have the color lenses I want-Red Chrome. Any idea where I look? Thanks.


That is probably hands down the most popular EG 1. You're talking about the flight pattern with red chrome right? I'm not at work at the moment so I can't ask the buyer if Electric is simply out of stock. I'll ask for you on Monday. You can make a special order through us, but they will be the 2010 model and it will cost you the full retail price plus the cost for Electric to ship to our warehouse. I don't think you want to go this route nor do I recommend it. Rather, I would go with another frame color and just purchase the red chrome lens separately. This would be your best option.


----------



## iLuGNU (Jan 9, 2010)

Yeah Flight Pattern Red Chrome. I hardly ever pay full retail for anything and there's no way I'm going to do that. How much are the lenses anyway?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

what about Anon Helix? or something in that price range.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Jan 10, 2010)

i just bought some Scott Alibi Limited Edition Goggles for 50 bucks on tramdock.com but they look like a good night goggle.


----------



## CornedBeef (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone have experience with skipro? They have EG2s for $70. Electric EG2 White/Silver Chrome Goggle 08-09 - Goggles / Sunglass - Ski Pro

White frame with silver chrome lens, but not sure about the base color of the lens.


----------



## iLuGNU (Jan 9, 2010)

mmm good find. anyone know how much lenses are?


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

iLuGNU said:


> mmm good find. anyone know how much lenses are?


$40-60 depending on color here
Electric EG2 Replacement Lens Snow Goggle - Electric EG- by: Electric


----------

